# owner operator



## Jgomez (Apr 19, 2018)

anyone out there willing to share some info about starting a mini excavation business


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You need knowledge, experience, license, insurance, equipment, bonds, ability to bid work & a generous cash reserve or line of credit....

Contact Dayexco....he managed to retire as a dirt guy....


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

griz said:


> You need knowledge, experience, license, insurance, equipment, bonds, ability to bid work & a generous cash reserve or line of credit....
> 
> Contact Dayexco....he managed to retire as a dirt guy....


That's very flattering Griz, but what I've seen here on all trades posting, you need to plan. 

Before you spend that first dime in equipment, you need to assess your local market. 

Do they need another one of you? 

What are you going to do better, than all of the existing competition? 

How hard will it be to break into your local market? 

How much cash reserve, or lines of credit do you have available to help you ride out slow times? 

Reserves are better, if you're borrowing, and competition isn't, you're screwed like a house cat. 

Should you get your foot in the door of some reputable GC'S, give then more than what they bargained for. 

GC'S typically don't want headaches. They want to surround themselves with subs who give them a fair quote, perform their scope of the project and get the hell out of everybody else's road. 

If you can do that, the good ones will never deny you a fair profit. You made them money, you made money. 

The GC'S that want to bang you like a screen door in a hurricane? Sift them out quick. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Almost forgot most important aspect, hire a GOOD CPA, and meet with then at least twice a month. 

He'll know far better than you how you're doing. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

